# bass in juniper, defuniak



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

what the trick to catch any bass on this lake. we have had 19 guys pre fish for a tourney and only one fish to be caught. and i caught it. the weeds are horrible and you cant rip through them. does any one have any hints.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

With weeds like that, try a weightless trick worm. (most weedless lure)


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

When's your tournament?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *surfstryker (8/17/2008)*With weeds like that, try a weightless trick worm. (most weedless lure)


+1 trick or finese no weight.


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

the tourney is sat aug 23rd ive tried the trick worm with no success! we caught a few on sunday but still no pattern.

you cant throw a trick worm very far without going down in line size, if you do that and get one in the weeds then "snap".

but i hope the storm doesnt hit us this weekend but if it does then i wont fish again until jan sometime when i get back from "over there" wish us luck


----------



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all, I am new to this forum but wanted to reply to this thread. I want to save you guys a lot of trouble trying to figure out the bass fishingin Juniper Lake. I havelived on the water there for years and know that lake better then theback of my hand. Waltoncounty that own's the lake, let the state game and fish talk the county into draining the lake (AGAIN) to kill the grass. They started this draw down in the winter of 06. They drained it as far downtill no water would run out the pipe(dry) at the spill way. The lake wasdrained all winter and all summer of 07. The heat of the summer with all that grass and no deep water for the big bass to get in was just to much for them to live (again). The gators had a field day all summer feeding on dead fish. The average water depth was around 3 feet in small spots. The county closed the gate and starting filling the lake back up in late winter of 07. Late spring of 08 the rain we had put the lake back up pretty quickly but what few fish that livedaren't very many. This is the second time the state has drained this lake in the last 10 years and it was just getting back to good fishing when they done it again. Once itgets filled withwater, the state walks away and won't restock it. The lake will have to rebound on it's own again, which will take years to build stock up again. I hope this will help in the reason that 19 people fished it and only one caught, They just aren't therein any numbers anymore. Bowfin


----------



## Aufishtic (Oct 2, 2007)

We caught some good fish one time in the heat of the summer throwing rattle traps out in the middle around all the fallen timber


----------



## phoenix (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't say that there where no fish, just alot LESS fish.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate it when they do that, Phenoix. That sounds like Stone Lake 8 yrs ago. Dont bother fishin for quality fish for 6-8 years.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I lived at bass haven camp ground the first time thay drained it left after the fish population went south


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

thank you for the lakes history i didnt know that it was drained twice. i think we can find a few fish but ill be happy if i get 2. i think that might be good enough to get me in the money.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck fishin' Matt. Be ready to fight that 40 mph wind and driving rain Saturday. I will be at the Crestview red and white game with both of my boys playing for CAYA.

Shane


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

thanks shane. i hope i can get in the money 2 times in a row before the deployment. that would just be awsome!!!

tell your boys good luck!


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

How'd the tourney go today? I went out on the East River near Navarre and got 2 dinks. The rain and wind wasn't too bad here and it looks like ol' fay decided to move to the north.

Where you stationed? I'm at Hurlburt Field. Good luck on your "vacation".


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

im on the other side of town! look me up on the global and ill let you in on some places to go we do have some bucket heads but you have to hunt them down. tourney was cancled due to some pussies (FAY) and i wont be here for the rest of the year due to the desert. thanks uncle sam!!!!!!!


----------

